

Facebook plans "awesome" launch for next week - lautenbach
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/30/us-facebook-idUSTRE75T55S20110630

======
tdoggette
Given the Facebook community's tendency to be irritated with change (if only
for a week or so), anything that effects the status quo could be a catalyst
for Google+ adoption.

~~~
Shenglong
Facebook needs to makes changes in steps, rather than make huge shifts. Not
being able to find something immediately has the same effect as their page not
loading. If it takes me 3 seconds to find the "events" button, that's the page
loading 3 seconds slower... and more annoying, because it was intentional.

------
joejohnson
My bet is on some video rental service. Maybe a partnership with Netflix?

~~~
oldstrangers
Seems pretty reasonable. Although, probably not with Netflix. Not sure why
Netflix would partner with anyone at this point. Hulu, possibly.

That, or something to do with Foursquare.

edit: Although giving the timing of the announcement--a day after Google
released their social network--I wouldn't be surprised if it has something to
do with mobile. Zuckerberg might be trying to return the proverbial middle
finger.

------
mikeknoop
My guess is Music: <http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/06/20/music-dashboar/>

------
espeed
And now we enter the age of the "Social Wars"...

------
lautenbach
anyone want to place bets on what it is? iPad? music? mobile photos?

~~~
nissimk
I Am Sparta??

<http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/15/facebook-project-spartan/>

